# Winspeed download? Anyone have a link



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

Gm, 

Started a new club and joined the IF because thats what the local combine is apart of. The new au winspeed is online only and have to be a member to get in. 


Anyone have an extra copy of the old winspeed cd or a link to download it to windows 10?


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

https://winspeed.software.informer.com/10.0/


----------



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

sam_aroo said:


> https://winspeed.software.informer.com/10.0/



Thanks, saw that. But if you click download, the link doesnt exist


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Bxclip said:


> Thanks, saw that. But if you click download, the link doesnt exist


Thats right it doesn't, even if it did you couldn't use it because you still have to call the AU and get the activation password and that you wont get.
The AU is doing its best to get away from the CD version and wont assist you in setting that up.


----------



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

heeler said:


> Bxclip said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, saw that. But if you click download, the link doesnt exist
> ...


What do clubs do who are part of the IF? What program do the use. AU requires you to be au member


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know bro, just call the AU and ask em. I wouldn't be surprised if it's available to the IF too.
You said, that's what the local combine uses. What are they using now to make a combine report?


----------



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

heeler said:


> I don't know bro, just call the AU and ask em. I wouldn't be surprised if it's available to the IF too.
> You said, that's what the local combine uses. What are they using now to make a combine report?


Old Winspeed. They arent using the new ewinspeed


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahhhh, so the IF is still using Winspeed it's just that now it's Ewinspeed.
The way this started was.....since we're IF we cant use winspeed. Or that's the way I took it but now I see. You don't want to join the AU and you don't want to use ewinspeed. 
Nowthen, just because your combine uses the download version doesn't mean you cant use the electronic version for your clubs result's. After the race you just email them your Winpeed data file and let them make the combine report.


----------



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

heeler said:


> Ahhhh, so the IF is still using Winspeed it's just that now it's Ewinspeed.
> The way this started was.....since we're IF we cant use winspeed. Or that's the way I took it but now I see. You don't want to join the AU and you don't want to use ewinspeed.
> Nowthen, just because your combine uses the download version doesn't mean you cant use the electronic version for your clubs result's. After the race you just email them your Winpeed data file and let them make the combine report.


Yea that would work. But we are throwing an auction race for the new club. Thats where the issue is, we cant input the other users into our ewinspeed for the race


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

*new winspeed*

au no longer supports anything but winspeed online-- "when the old winspeed has a problem it will not be repaired" is what we were told

so you can bet soon it will become disabled and you will be forced to use the new version. it will happen with no help from au of course

call val at if -- i was told if uses wincompanion


----------



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

tbirdloft said:


> au no longer supports anything but winspeed online-- "when the old winspeed has a problem it will not be repaired" is what we were told
> 
> so you can bet soon it will become disabled and you will be forced to use the new version. it will happen with no help from au of course
> 
> call val at if -- i was told if uses wincompanion



The if is clueless. This potentially shuts them out once everyone needs to update. He had no idea until we told hkm.


----------

